# Chinese Algae Eater with Guppies (Experienced only)



## Meherjan (Jun 3, 2013)

I've a 15 gallon tank with three guppies, two red danios and one chinese algae eater which i just got yesterday. At first i thought it was just a pleco when i bought it as i have experience with plecos but after researching, i've found many forums about CAE's hurting smaller fish.
Mine's almost 2.5" which my fish are just above 1"

Would the CAE hurt my other fish?

Also, i dont think there's much algae in my tank yet, any alternatives to algae that i could easily find and feel the CAE?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

When CAE's are juveniles they make great algae eaters but when they become adults they require more protein. That's when they'll start to suck on other fish...I suppose for the slime. I've never seen a CAE eat another fish but I've seen them suck on other fish to the point of misery. Adult CAE's will also eat regular fish food meant for carnivores. Not all CAE's suck on other fish, but some will and once they start it's difficult to get them to stop.

If you don't have algae in your tank and your CAE is a juvenile, you will likely need to offer him some pressed algae sheets or algae wafers. 

I'm curious to know if the pet store employee you bought the CAE from told you any of the above. If not, that store will benefit greatly (as well as their customers), from you gently educating their employees about the animals they're selling. I know that seems sorta backwards, but whatever works.


----------

